# [EVDL] ev100 Controller error codes.



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a message from an Ev owner who is having trouble. I'm a Curtis kinda guy so I don't know this controller and the code that comes up isn't in the manual. I suspect low voltage but I haven't checked out the vehicle yet. Lawrence Rhodes.

hi Lawrence,

One of the codes is 075, I found the maual for that controller, but the code doesn't exist. When I turn the ignition off, the 0004 four is on for a few seconds. I have photos on flickr, here is the link, you can click on each one to make it bigger

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

Thank you for your advice, I hope you are right. In case the batteries are good, what should I do? would you be interest in coming to take a look, I would hire you to do so, or if you know anybody that knows the controller.
thanks,
sal



> mailto:[email protected]
> 
> This is the message:
> 
> Hello
> My name is Sal and i have a ford ranger that was converted
> in 1995 from a company in grass valley. The truck was
> purchased by the city of santa rosa and after 5 years they
> sold it. Now it is in my hands and i am trying to bring it
> back to life. The problem is that i am not an expert and i
> need help. I would hire you, i don't have lots of money but
> i would pay you to help me. The main problem is the
> controller, it is an ev100 from forklifts, and the circuit
> bord needed work. I found a company that repaired it, but
> now i have some error codes. Let me know if you know those
> type of controllers. I would also like help installing the
> new batteries and figuring out the charging system. I live
> near san jose(saratoga) and my email is [email protected] 
> if you are interested,
> Kind regards
> Sal Pistritto

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

